# Lets see those "wide load" girls!



## Dee (Apr 24, 2011)

With so many foals making their entrance this time of year I know we got some preggo mommy mares out there!!! Lets see your mares big baby bellies!...I have one right now, but its a "food baby" from easter turkey and I will refrain from posting it






Also i would like to give those preggo mares some credit and a big









for being wonderful tough mammas!!!!!

Here is our World of Miniatures Cindrella!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's my three girls:

Copper 310 days:






Blondie 290 days:






Daisy 282 days:


----------



## shazzyear (May 4, 2011)

Here is my Fat Girl.


----------

